# Wasser schlecht ?....akut : bräuchte dringend Hilfe....



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo werte Teich-Auskenner,

da ich soben auch noch einen toten Fisch gefunden habe, hoffe ich bei euch schnelle Hilfe zu finden !
Ich habe ja einen nur kleinen Teich, seit einiger Zeit (letztes, vorletztes Jahr nicht) hat er Algen.
Eventuell auch zuviel Schlamm oder Bodensatz, wenn man das so sagt.
Ich kenne leider niemand in der Nähe oder überhaupt persönlich, der mir meinen Teich "lesen" könnte, und habe in den letzten Wochen diverse sich unterscheidende Aussagen und Ratschläge bekommen.
Wie z.B. Algen nicht entfernen, das brauchen die Kaulquappen u.a. Tiere, nur leicht entfernbares Material abschöpfen (was ich auch regelmäßig tue).
Dann wieder das genaue Gegenteil, daß mit Algen etwas falsch laufen muß.
usw. usw.

Also, es war über den Winter die Pumpe aus, und läuft jetzt erst so seit ca. Ende März wieder.
Der Grund : ich dachte, sie ist verstopft, und wollte das bei wärmeren Temperaturen lösen. Jedoch ist die Pumpe o.k. , es ist nur so, daß die obere Filtermatte, weil ja Schlamm mit angesaugt wird (Fotos folgen), sich zusetzt, und dann läuft irgendwann das Wasser (im außenliegenden Behälter mit Filter darin) nicht mehr nach unten ab.
Ich spüle die obere Matte jetzt alle zwei, drei Tage ab, dann läuft es durch.
War aber ein paar Mal zu spät dran, was man daran merkt, wenn der Teich plötzlich halbleer ist.
Vielleicht lag die Ansaugung der Pumpe früher unterhalb des Schlamm-Levels ?
Ich wollte die Pumpe letztes Jahr heben und reinigen, aber offensichtlich ist sie so von Seerosen o.ä. umschränkt, daß sie wohl nur rausging, wenn man den Teich richtig leer macht.

Unter der Filter-Matte ist ein Netz mit Zeolith.
Zusätzlich habe ich vor zwei Wochen auch noch ein Netz mit Zeolith direkt in den Teich gehängt.
Teichfit habe ich heute und vor zwei Wochen eingebracht.
Es war ja jetzt zwei, dreimal das Wasser unbeabsichtigt zu etwa der Hälfte, vielleicht etwas mehr, erneuert worden, da es unbemerkt nicht mehr durch den verstopften Filter lief und so außen versickerte.
Insofern war jetzt also ziemlich viel (Leitungs-)Wassereintrag, aber ging ja nicht anders.

Es gibt __ Frösche (__ Grasfrosch) und (?vermute? siehe Foto) ca. 11 -12 schwarze Goldfische (so wurde mir gesagt, habe das alles übernommen vom Vorbewohner)   (..seit heute nur mehr 10- 11...) .
Seerosen und andere Pflanzen wachsen eifrig. 
Es gibt einiges an Kleintieren, __ Wasserläufer - nach wie vor Kaulquappen, obwohl Laichzeit war schon Anfang März zu beobachten, aber wohl auch schon größere, noch junge Frösche - scheinbar auch Libellenlarven (hoffe / denke nicht, daß es Gelbrand-__ Käfer ist), und sieht daher auch gut und lebendig aus.
Wenn nur die vielen Algen nicht wären. Eventuell auch zuviel Schlamm am Boden, ich kann das mangels Erfahrung nur schwer einschätzen.
Was lose Algen, abgestorbene Seerosen (und -Stengel) etc. angeht, die hole ich ständig raus.
Das Gros der Algen liegt aber ja fest an und läßt sich nicht entnehmen, sonst zupft man nur Steine mit hoch und mehrfach hat sich dann auch schon das im Randbereich unter den Steinen liegende "Netz" aus Hanfseil (o.ä.) gelöst, und dann schweben diese Schnüre im Wasser rum.

Mir wurde wie schon gesagt diverses zu Algenbekämpfung ja oder nein geraten, aber mir kommt es so vor, als sei das einfach zuviel, das kann doch so nicht sein.
Die Mittel, die ich angeschaut habe, haben sich im Kleingedruckten als Gefahr für die Tiere einstufen müssen.
Die sind mir aber am wichtigsten, Fisch, Frosch, etc.

Dann jetzt heute der tote Tisch, siehe Foto....
Es könnte ja Zufall sein, aber ich habe Bedenken.
Was kann / soll ich tun ?
Und wie als schnelle Soforthilfe anfangen (habe gerade etwas von Sauerstoff-Zugabe gehört) ?
Seit gestern ist es ja wieder warm und das könnte eine zusätzliche Gefahr sein.

Das ist Anfang /-Mitte März, hier haben die Frösche bereits begonnen zu laichen :






[/URL] 

 

[/IMG] 




Das ist die bestehende Filterung, werde ich noch genauer zeigen :




der Fisch (Foto eine Stunde alt) :




weitere Bewohner, das ist ein aktuelleres Bild, auf dem auch das Algenproblem sieht :










weitere neuere Bilder :










UND AKTUELL VON HEUTE, WIE ES AUSSAH; ALS EIN TEIL DES WASSERS FEHLTE, SO SIEHT MAN AUCH MEHR VOM ALGENBEFALL :


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

PS

ACH JA; VERGESSEN ..Entschuldigung :.... Foto-links dauern zu lange, ich lade gleich nochmal die Bilder hier direkt hoch....folgt sofort....


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

erste vier Bilder :  Teich nach Winter, Anfang /-Mitte März

weitere Bilder kommen gleich...


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

Filterung ( Aufbau des Filters schildere ich noch genauer), und der Fund von heute - der Fisch, Foto eine Stunde alt :


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

weitere Bewohner und der Randbereich


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

wie es heute aussah, als ein Teil des Wassers fehlte :
(inzwischen wieder aufgefüllt und "Teichfit" zugegeben)


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

Was könnte ich - abgesehen von tier-unschädlicher Algenbekämpfung - machen, auch um festzustellen, wie das Wasser vom Zustand her ist ?

Als Soforthilfe für den Anfang ?

Sauerstoff zugeben ?
Habe gerade geschaut, in der Nähe im Baumarkt gäbe es "Söll Sauerstoff Aktiv" .. ?


----------



## firefoxx123 (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo, wenn du Algen im Teich hast, sind vermutlich zuviel Nährstoffe im Teich. Ich muss gestehen, das die die 10-12 Goldis bei 800 Liter Wasser keinen Spass haben. Vermutlich war der ungewollte Wasserwechsel und die Temperatur des neuen Wassers der Auslöser für deinen toten Fisch. 

Du solltest auf jeden Fall deine Wasserwerte bestimmen oder bestimmen lassen (In Geschäften für Tiernahrung kann man das machen lassen). Wenn die zu viel Schlamm im Teich hast, dann würde ich den Wasserstand reduzieren, möglichst alle Tiere in ein Übergangsbecken (Temperatur beachten) und dann mit einem Schlammsauger oder Eimer das meiste rausholen. Ist ne saubere Angelegenheit.

Die Algenbildung ist zwar nicht schön aber auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

Die 800 Liter habe ich mal spontan ins Blaue geraten, ich kann das eigentlich gar nicht schätzen.
Werde mal sehen, ob ich das mit einer Formel für (nicht rechteckige, gleichmäßige) Teichvolumen besser ausrechnen kann.
Vielleicht ist das auch mehr ?

Wie macht man das denn normalerweise, um den Bestand zu kontrollieren - holt man Fische raus und versucht, die anderswo unterzubringen (wie macht man das dann am
besten, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ?)
Sie vermehren sich halt, ich wußte auch nie genau wieviele darin sind, bis ich vor Kurzem mal etwas Futter (Pondi-Sticks) eingestreut habe, um zu
schauen, ob sie dann sichtbar werden und hinter den Blättern vorkommen.
Ich füttere sonst nicht.

Das Wieder-Auffüllen heute war erst nach dem Fund, das letzte Mal ist schon circa eine Woche her.
Von der Temperatur her - es ist praktisch die Kaltwasser-Temperatur der Hausleitung (über den Außen-Wasserhahn) .
Könnte es das trotzdem gewesen sein ?

*Könnte man auch saugen, ohne das Wasser abzulassen ?*
Weil ich dann ja ansonsten abermals viel Wassereintrag beim Wieder-Auffüllen habe ?
Vielleicht mit einem Sauger, vor dessen Schnorchel ich eine Art feines Hasengitter anbringe ?
*Würde mir dann heute noch oder gleich morgen früh einen Schlammsauger kaufen.
Oder lieber das Produkt "Teichschlamm-Entferner" ??
*
Ich habe vorhin mal mit dem Kescher etwas Schlamm abgeschöpft.
Ich bin nur einmal damit rein und es war gleich ein sehr kleines Fischbaby darin - dachte erst, vielleicht eine größere Kaulquappe, aber
es war ein noch sehr kleiner Fisch.
Den habe ich zurück und gleich wieder aufgehört.
Ich vermute, es ist ca. 40cm, vielleicht auch mehr, Schlammtiefe.

Was kann ich sonst noch als Sofort-Aktion machen - vielleicht Sauerstoff-Tabletten kaufen, bei der Gelegenheit ?
Was kann ich gegen die - meiner Meinung nach doch zu vielen - Algen unternehmen, ohne die Tiere zu schädigen ?


----------



## teichinteressent (24. Juni 2020)

Planschbecken kaufen und den Teich leer machen.
Hälfte Wasser aus dem Teich nehmen, den Rest aus dem Hahn.

Warte mit dem Umsetzen, bis sich die Temperatur angeglichen hat. Ich sage mal Badethermometer.

Jetzt!


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

Danke für den Beitrag - ich muß aber im Detail nachfragen, da ich es so nicht ganz verstehe (bin ja kein Routinier und habe das alles noch nie gemacht)  :

Warum Hälfte entnehmen, kann man nicht den Schlamm absaugen, wenn das Wasser drin bleibt ? (mit Gitternetz vor Saugschnorchel)
Und wenn das der Grund ist, was ist dann der Zweck die Hälfte Wasser zu entnehmen - da dann ja immer noch der Schlamm mit Wasser bedeckt ist ?

Statt Planschbecken (paßt nicht in mein Auto) - kann ich auch mehrere von diesen "Maurerbottichen" aus dem Baumarkt nehmen ?
Wie ist das mit Umsetzen und der Temperatur gemeint ?
Wenn ich Wasser absauge ("Schmutzwasserpumpe" habe ich eine) , und dieses in die Ersatzbottiche fülle, dann hat es doch gleich in etwa dieselbe Temperatur ?

Also sollten alle Fische raus, obwohl nur die Hälfte Wasser entnommen ist ?
Und was ist mit den Fröschen (sofern grad "zuhause" ) ?
Ich dachte, die Fische graben sich im Schlamm ein, wenn das Wasser sinkt - wie soll ich die dann entnehmen / finden ?

"REST AUS DEM HAHN" :    ist das so gemeint - Ersatzbehälter zur Hälfte mit Teichwasser und zur anderen Hälfte mit Leitungswasser befüllen ?
Oder bezieht sich das auf das anschließende Wieder-Auffüllen des Teiches ?

Entschuldigt, daß ich jeden Handgriff so erklärt brauche - aber es ist einfach wie mit Allem, das man noch nie gemacht hat.

Morgen wäre das Wetter noch gut und ich hätte Zeit - ab Freitag nicht mehr und ich muß bis Montag warten, oder noch länger, wenn es
regnet.


----------



## Plätscher (24. Juni 2020)

Also ich sehe da kein Problem das es erfordert den Teich ganz zu leeren. Die Größe passt bestimmt für die paar Fische und das bei dem Wasserwechsel und momentanen Temperaturen, die Algen als erstes loslegen ist normal.
Zur Sicherheit besorge dir mal einen Tröpfchentest, damit du die Wasserwerte grob bestimmen kannst.

Die Pumpe musst du mal hoch hohlen nicht das sie noch heiß läuft weil sie so eingewachsen ist. Also Stromstecker ziehen und ab in den Teich, sie los schneiden. Dann weißt du auch wieviel Schlamm am Grund ist 
Den Filter würde ich gegen einen neuen od. gebrauchten Filter tauschen der nicht überlaufen kann.
Und erst mal nix mehr auf Verdacht rein schütten, meist schadet so etwas mehr als es nützt.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

Teichfit auch nicht mehr zugeben ?
Habe ich bisher zweimal, eben als der Teich wegen des Filters fast halb leer lief.
Dachte wegen der Algen und allgemein (kleiner Teich) wäre es gut.

Also an die Pumpe käme ich tatsächlich nur ran, wenn ich ziemlich entleere.
Ich habe das letztes Jahr mal versucht, da war sogar noch eine Brücke über dem Teich, so kam man besser ran - theoretisch.
Praktisch geht sie aber nicht hoch, da müssen wohl zuviele Seerosen darüber sein.
Wir haben es zu Zweit versucht, auch am Schlauch gezogen usw., da war nix zu machen.
Ohne oder mit wenig Wasser würde man sie wohl besser sehen und freikämpfen können.
Aber ich vermute, das wäre eher was für den Herbst, da ich ja jetzt schon viel Wasseraustausch hatte ?


Ich muß allerdings alle zwei bis drei Tage den Filter vom Schlamm reinigen, das war ja vorher nicht.
Daher vermute ich, daß der Schlamm jetzt soweit angestiegen ist, daß die Ansaugung damit bedeckt ist.
Da es ja ein eher kleiner Teich ist, fehlt durch die Schlamm-Menge vielleicht Wasser, das ansonsten Platz hätte, und grad
jetzt im Sommer wichtig wäre ?


Man sieht auf den Bildern in der Mitte des Teiches einen Schnorchel, das ist eine zweite Pumpe.
Die hatte ich schon mal draußen und gereinigt, liegt einfach in der Mitte.
Habe sie dieses Jahr noch nicht eingeschalten - sie läuft ja nicht über einen Filter, sondern ist einfach ein Wassersprudler.
Da kein Fontänen-Aufsatz dran ist, ist das aber nur ein recht plumpes und lautes Platschen.
Darum habe ich sie nicht an, würde wohl nur die umliegenden Seerosen-Blätter zerstören.
Ich vermutete auch, daß sie wegen des groben lauten Wasserstrahls die Fische / __ Frösche verrückt macht ?
Daher ist sie nicht an, das muß doch im Wasser sehr laut sein ??
Ist wie wenn man den Gartenschlauch reinspritzen läßt.
Oder sollte ich sie laufen lassen, bringt sie etwas ?


Einen Test werde ich mir dann morgen gleich besorgen, habe grade beim Dehner - Gartenmarkt (ist in der Nähe bei mir) geschaut, da gibt es verschiedene - ist
da etwas empfehlenswert ?


----------



## Turbochris (24. Juni 2020)

EquusIgnifer schrieb:


> Wie macht man das denn normalerweise, um den Bestand zu kontrollieren - holt man Fische raus und versucht, die anderswo unterzubringen (wie macht man das dann am
> besten, Ebay-Kleinanzeigen ?)


Hallo,
Du kannst ja auch mal hier im Forum versuchen Deine überzähligen Fische loszuwerden. 
Nicht nur dafür sondern auch sonst wäre es nicht unpraktisch wenn Du schreibst wo Du herkommst und Deine PLZ im Profil hinterlegst. Vielleicht wohnt ja ein erfahrener Teichbesitzer aus dem Forum ums Eck, kann mal in Deinen Teich schauen und kann dann vieleicht auf den ersten Blick Dir schon Tipps geben. Derzeit habe ich in einem kleinen 4cbm-Becken ca. 20 kleine Goldfische und Kois von jemand geparkt, der seinen Teich umbauen muss.

Aus den Wasserwerten kann man dann schon einiges schließen.
Wichtig ist hier auch die Wassertemperatur. Je wärmer Wasser ist, desto geringer ist der maximale Sauerstoffgehalt. Wie verhalten sich die anderen Fische? Pumpen die viel Wasser durch die Kiemen oder kommen sie regelmäßig an die Oberfläche?

Da gibt es noch viel zu klären...

Also stelle mal die Wasserwerte ein, überstürze nichts und leere nicht einfach irgendwelche teuren Pülverchen so in den Teich. Du salzt ja Deine Suppe auch nicht stark nach, bevor Du sie überhaupt probiert hast...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

OK, gerne..... also meine PLZ  ist  *86836,*  mittig zwischen Augsburg und Landsberg gelegen an der B 17 .
Das wäre natürlich am Allerbesten, wenn ein Auskenner in der Nähe wäre.  ..... wer weiß.....

Dann kaufe ich morgen gleich etwas zum Wasserwerte bestimmen  (vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Info, was genau ich da kaufen soll, oder
sind das so standardisierte Sets ?)  .

Die Fische kommen selten an die Oberfläche und ich kann sie nur sehr selten sehen. Meistens nicht !
Bei den Fröschen - momentan sehe ich keinen mehr, den letzten so vor einer Woche+  -  da konnte ich beobachten, daß sie
regelmäßig hochkommen zum Luftschnappen.
Aber das ist beim Frosch normal, oder irre ich da ?

Ich hatte eben gestern eine Chance genutzt, als einige zu sehen waren, und dann die Idee mit den Pondi-Sticks.
Als ich die eingestreut habe, kamen auch die anderen, und daher konnte ich erstmals alle ¿ (Ironie) sehen, jedenfalls hat sich die
Zahl so eingependelt.
Wobei ich - wie oben erwähnt - im Kescher ja heute gleich auf Anhieb mit dem Schlamm einen sehr sehr kleinen noch im Netz hatte.

Ansonsten sind sie selten zu sehen, Luftschnappen oder gar häufiges Auftauchen ist mir nicht aufgefallen.
Ist aber auch möglich, daß ich sie nur in dem Teil des Teiches sehe, der nicht von Seerosen ziemlich verdeckt ist.
Man sieht ja, das ist der Hauptteil.
Könnte eventuell sein, daß man die Mäulchen in den kleinen Lücken zwischen den Blättern dann nicht so sieht.


Noch wegen der Größe / des Volumens :
Ich habe gerade mal mit dem Meterstab ausgemessen.
Der Teich hat keine ganz regelmäßig runde Form, und ist an einem Ende etwas mehr oval.
Trotzdem als grober Wert :
An den maximalen Punkten Länge mal Breite 4,50 m   x  2,90 m   .

Von diesem Außen-Rand nach innen gemessen, ist dann ein 40cm-Bereich rundum, von Wasser bedeckt ,  mit Steinen auf Jute(?)-Netz, z.Teil bewachsen.
Dieser Bereich geht also vom Hauptvolumen ab, da da ja nur wenig Wasser darüber liegt - ist quasi der nasse "Ufer"-Bereich.
Dann den Meterstab bis zum Beginn des Schlamms gehalten, das sind an den meisten Stellen so um die 40cm Wassertiefe, teilweise weniger.
Das Wasser ist also nicht tief, bis der Schlamm kommt.
Der Schlamm selbst denke ich ist ähnlich hoch, vielleicht so 40cm.

Ist wenig Wasser oder ?  Und daher Sommer-gefährlich ?


----------



## Turbochris (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo, in Augsburg in der Ackermannstraße findest Du
*JBL Wasseranalyse ProAquaTest® Combiset Plus Fe*
*für ca. 38.-.*
Dazu noch ein halbwegs genaues Thermometer und man kann schon einiges sagen. Ist viel genauer als die Teststäbchen.
Ich bin leider gut eine halbe Stunde nördlich von Dir und demnächst nicht absehbar in Deiner Nähe. Sonst hätte ich mal vorbeigeschaut...

Dein Schlamm braucht zum Zersetzen viel Sauerstoff. Bei der Menge könnte eine Reduzierung nicht schaden. Da dabei aber viel Schlamm aufgewirbelt wird würde ich, wenn ich die Aktion machen würde, auch das klare Wasser samt Pflanzen und Viechern in einen Pool umsiedeln und eine Grundreinigung machen.

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo Turbochris,

vielen Dank für diesen Tip - ich hole das Set morgen gleich.
Kann sogar sein, daß ich nur den Katzensprung bis Königsbrunn fahren brauche, da ich gerade geschaut habe, ob Dehner das JBL auch führt ( tun sie, ich
muß nur die Filial-Verfügbarkeit prüfen) .

Solltest Du ein andermal vorbeikommen (bin sehr praktisch nahe an der B17 ) , würde es mich freuen - Imbiss / Kaffee / etc. ist gesichert !


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

...... kurz noch eines gefragt - bei dem JBL Combiset Plus Fe  steht "für Aquarien".
Es gibt auch *"JBL ProAquaTest Combi Set Pond*"  -  der wird für Gartenteiche so gelistet.
Müßte ich nicht den haben ?


----------



## Turbochris (24. Juni 2020)

Du hast Recht, nur im sauberen, z.B. huminsäurefreien Aquariumwasser kannst Du KH, GH und CO2 über den pH-Wert im Dreieck verrechnen/abschätzen.
Die Zusammenstellung ist für den Teich besser.
Solltest Du mal zufällig Richtung Welden kommen kannst Du mich auch gerne mal besuchen...


----------



## EquusIgnifer (24. Juni 2020)

.....  gerne, super ....

OK, ich werde vom Test berichten, sobald ich soweit bin....


----------



## EquusIgnifer (25. Juni 2020)

Eine kurze Frage..... leider hat keiner der Märkte im Umkreis das POND - Testset, selbst Bestellung zum Markt dauert
bis zu drei Wochen.
Dehner Ackermannstraße Augsburg nicht und auch sonst kein Anderer.
Online Bucht u.ä. gingen schneller, aber auch das dauert dann evtl bis nächste Woche.
Gibt es noch einen vergleichbaren Hersteller, der in Gartenmärkten wie Dehner zu haben ist, oder evtl
etwas gutes Vergleichbares von Hornbach, OBI, Toom-Baumarkt, Globus . . .  ?


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mir gerade von Sera Aqua-Test Box gekauft, sollte es auch bei Dehner geben

 

gerade auf Amazon geschaut, wenn ich den jetzt bestellen würde, wäre er Samstag da


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juni 2020)

Ist deine Suche kaputt? 

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/suche/sortiment/test
https://www.obi.de/search/test/
https://www.globus-baumarkt.de/search?sSearch=test
https://toom.de/s/test

Für grobe Werte reicht eigentlich schon der Teststreifen. Benutze ich übrigens nur.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo Marion,

vielen Dank - das haben die leider nicht bei Dehner.
Ich würde dann eher bei Ebay bestellen, da ich Amazon meide - aber ich wollte am liebsten heute noch was....
vielleicht taucht noch was Anderes auf....


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juni 2020)

Thermometer schon besorgt?
Ansonsten kann auch ein kleiner Wasserwechsel nicht schaden, vielleicht 20% rauspumpen und wieder auffüllen.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (25. Juni 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ist deine Suche kaputt?
> 
> https://www.hornbach.de/shop/suche/sortiment/test
> https://www.obi.de/search/test/
> ...




Meine Suche geht - aber wir waren ja beim JBL pond set, da habe ich bei allen erreichbaren Märkten geschaut - dort ist es ist nicht verfügbar,  außer mit teils sehr langer Wartezeit.
Und von den Teststreifen wurde gestern ja eher abgeraten, daher war ich im Moment noch auf der Suche nach einem Ersatzprodukt für das JBL Set mit den Reagenzgläsern, das ich vielleicht stattdessen hier bekomme, ohne online und Lieferzeit.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (25. Juni 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Thermometer schon besorgt?
> Ansonsten kann auch ein kleiner Wasserwechsel nicht schaden, vielleicht 20% rauspumpen und wieder auffüllen.



Nein, Thermometer hätte ich bei der Gelegenheit im Markt mitgenommen.
Aber die 20 % Wasser waren ja schon raus, sogar mehr als das - wie oben beschrieben unbeabsichtigt leider sogar wiederholt.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (25. Juni 2020)

Das könnte ich zumindest morgen bekommen :  https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Wassertest-TetraPond-Test-6-in-1/5075718/artikel.html


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juni 2020)

EquusIgnifer schrieb:


> Das könnte ich zumindest morgen bekommen :  https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Wassertest-TetraPond-Test-6-in-1/5075718/artikel.html


Ist aber auch ein Stäbchentest. Wobei das immer noch besser ist als nix.

Habe für dich mal Onkel Google gefragt und bei dir in der Nähe sind einige Händler .
Dieser dürfte alles haben was du brauchst 
https://www.fish-fever.de/teich/
Von dir aus ca. 15-20 km .

Gruss Marion


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juni 2020)

Bei kritischen Wasserwerten kann man mehrmals wöchentlich einen TWW machen.

Bevor ich aber einen bestimmten Wassertest nicht bekomme, ist jeder Andere besser. Am Besten also gleich!


----------



## EquusIgnifer (26. Juni 2020)

Danke für den link - zu dessen Öffnungszeiten käme ich da erst nächste Woche hin.
Konnte nur auf dem Weg in München noch schnell in einen Baumarkt reinhuschen heute, und hab "Tetra 6-1 Teststreifen" mitgenomen.
Jetzt weiß ich auch, was ihr mit "ungenau" meint, ist nicht ganz eindeutig abzulesen und die Vergleichsfelder sind grob gestuft, aber wie
ihr schon sagt - für einen ersten groben Überblick eben besser als nichts.

Ich versuche das mal zuzuordnen :

C I ²         :       liegt wohl irgendwo zwischen  0  und  0,8   (Null = "ok"  ,   0,8  =  "use Aqua Safe")

pH           :       Ergebnisfarbe ist viel viel blasser als die Testfelder, aber ich ordne es mal farblich ein zwischen den Feldern  7,6  und   8,0

KH          :        Testfeld sehr weiß überlagert, würde die Farbe eher bei  15°d  ( "water change")  einordnen  als bei   10°d   ("ok)

 GH         :        halb grün, halb rot, Weißschleier ....       ordne es mal bei  8°d   ein  (aber könnte unter dem Weiß-Schleier eigentlich auch 16°d bedeuten...)

NO²         :        kann man echt kaum zuordnen, so weiß wie es ist -  vielleicht irgendwo zwischen 1 und 5      (bei 5 beginnt "water change" )

NO³         :       vielleicht etwa  10


Wasser-Thermometer hab ich jetzt auch eins -  es sind zur Zeit 24° im Wasser, heute war es  sonnig, Luft-Temperatur hier jetzt 21 ° .


----------



## EquusIgnifer (26. Juni 2020)

Der auf dem Bild obere Streifen von den beiden ist ein noch unbenützter, und der andere der getestete.
Ich werde morgen früh noch mal einen Streifen nehmen, ihn vielleicht weniger lang schwenken und schneller ablesen, vielleicht
geht das ja dann noch etwas besser.


----------



## Turbochris (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 
tauche den Streifen nur kurz ein, schütteln ihn mit einem Handschlag sofort nach dem Rausziehen ab und lege ihn gleich hin. Ansonsten kann es sein dass die Reagenzien zwischen den Feldern hin und her fließen und die Ergebnisse verfälschen.
Ansonsten finde ich dass die Werte OK sind. 
Du merkst aber, wie schwierig das Interpretieren der Werte mit Teststreifen ist. Das fällt bei Tröpfchentests viel einfacher. 
Den Sauerstoffgehalt kannst Du über Teststreifen nicht messen. Den müsstest Du mit einem Tröpfchentest titrieren.
Aber wenn es daran läge wäre ein Luftsprudler eine einfache Lösung. Habe selbst vor ein paar Wochen einen für zwei kleine Fischhälterbecken angeschafft. Der betreibt 4 Sprudler: einen im 2000l Wallerbecken und drei im 4500l Saiblingsbecken. Da geht die Luft äh Post ab!

Viele Grüße 

Christian


----------



## EquusIgnifer (28. Juni 2020)

Servus
Danke - habe den zweiten Teststreifen so gehandhabt und das war schon einfacher zu lesen.
Mit mehr zeitlichem Vorlauf werde ich für die Zukunft auf jeden Fall Tröpfchentests bereithalten -  das war jetzt nur "in der Panik" die schnellste Lösung, um
ein paar Tage Wartezeit zu vermeiden.
Bin wieder auf die gleichen (ungefähren) Werte gekommen mit dem zweiten Streifen.

Jetzt ist ja der  KH-Wert eventuell etwas hoch (vielleicht über 10°, läßt sich nicht genauer sagen mit dem Streifen).
In dem Beizettel steht dazu  "fügen Sie weiches Leitungswasser oder Regenwasser" hinzu und geben Sie zum neuen Wasser "Tetra Pond Aqua Safe" .
(  "Teichfit "  hätte ich schon, falls das vergleichbar ist  )
Sollte ich da was unternehmen ?
Wie mein Leitungswasser beschaffen ist, könnte ich ja rausfinden, soweit ich erinnere ist es hier aber eher hart.
Regenwasser könnte ich in einer Tonne sammeln.
Allerdings müßte ich jetzt schon wieder zumindest ein bißchen zugeben, das geht vorerst nur über die Leitung.
Das kommt wahrscheinlich dadurch, daß der Teich klein ist und speziell jetzt im Sommer etwas verdunstet, und / oder auch durch die
Bepflanzung bzw. vorhandene / zugeflogene Randpflanzen .
Wie ich einem post hier am Anfang entnehme, habe ich vielleicht das Nachfüllen nicht richtig gemacht ?
Darüber dachte ich noch nie nach .
Hier ist vom Vorbesitzer noch ein Schlauch am Teichrand, der im Boden verlegt ist und zum Haus-Außenwasseranschluß geht.
Also eine direkte Verbindung - Wasser läuft direkt ein. Das ist dann wohl zu kalt ?
Gestern Abend war im Teich die Wassertemperatur 26°  .
Hilft es, das Wasser ganz langsam (also Hahn nur schwach aufgedreht) und in zeitlich versetzten Schritten aufzufüllen ?

Ansonsten war ja der pH Wert vielleicht ein bißchen auf der höheren Seite und NO² noch gut mit einer ganz leichten Tendenz nach oben.
Sollte ich da was unternehmen ?
Bei pH steht in dem Zettel "TetraPond Water Stabiliser".
Ich hätte wie gesagt "Teichfit" bei mir, das habe ich zweimal beigegeben nach Wasserauffüllen (als etwa ein Drittel oder einmal die Hälfte gefehlt hat, wegen
dem Maleur mit dem übergelaufenen Filter) .

So einen Sprudler habe ich vorgestern in dem Markt gesehen - hatte schon vor, danach zu fragen.
Scheint ja dann eine gute Sache zu sein und ich sollte einen besorgen.

Ein größerer Wasserwechsel oder eine Teichreinigung macht mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt etwas Kopfzerbrechen.
Es sind jetzt die Mini-Mini-Fröschchen zu sehen (gut ein Zentimeter und schon beim Hüpfen), aber auch noch Kaulquappen.
Auf jeden Fall ist zuviel Schlamm vorhanden, das kann selbst ich jetzt inzwischen beurteilen.
Aber ich befürchte hier Schwierigkeiten für die Kermit-Familie, wenn ich da jetzt rangehen.
Ich weiß nicht so richtig, was das größere Übel wäre - noch warten bis Spätsommer oder Herbst, oder jetzt Wasser ablassen und
Schlamm entfernen und dabei eventuell auch die kleinen Tiere schädigen....?

Beste Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag.....


----------



## teichinteressent (28. Juni 2020)

EquusIgnifer schrieb:


> Ein größerer Wasserwechsel oder eine Teichreinigung macht mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt etwas Kopfzerbrechen.
> Es sind jetzt die Mini-Mini-Fröschchen zu sehen (gut ein Zentimeter und schon beim Hüpfen), aber auch noch Kaulquappen.


. Wunderbar. Darum wartest du noch etwas.
Ich wollte meinen Teich auch mal kurz durchfegen. Genau darum verschiebe ich es, bis die __ Frösche auf Wanderschaft gehen.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (17. Sep. 2020)

ADOPTIVELTERN GESUCHT für Nachwuchs   ! ! !

Hallo zusammen,

den Fischen geht es gut  (vielleicht war es nur Altersschwäche bei dem einen, der mich da im Juni alarmiert hatte).
Seit einigen Wochen oder Monaten füttere ich jetzt (die knapp zwei Jahre vorher nie), daher kann ich sie jetzt auch öfter sehen - vorher bekam
ich sie eher selten zu Gesicht.
Sie sind dadurch zutraulich geworden, bzw. sie wissen ja jetzt, daß diese Hände das Futter bringen, und wenn ich die Hand reinhalte
schlürfen sie drumrum und nuckeln auch an den Fingerkuppen....
(da ich gelegentlich mal Pondi-Flakes zwischen den Fingern halte, im Wasser kleben die dann und die Goldis knabbern es gierig ab) .
Pondi-Sticks fressen sie auch aus der Hand - so kann sich das ändern, von anfangs schüchtern versteckt bis hin zum Handfüttern.
Ist halt etwas ähnlich wie Hund und Katz - das Futter machts.

Ehe ich jetzt nochmal aufs Absaugen etc. eingehe, habe ich erstmal eine Frage, an die, die in der Nähe sind ( meine PLZ 86836 ) :

Wer schwarze Goldis (__ Schleierschwanz) unterbringen kann und will - ich möchte und muß dringend welche abgeben !!
Denn sie haben jetzt Nachwuchs, ich sehe locker zwanzig Babys !!

Das ist viel zu viel für meinen kleinen Teich..... es gibt eine Menge Nachwuchs. 
Einige sind noch superwinzig, und ich sehe so ziemlich alle Größen, die wohl möglich sind.
Ich habe nur diese eine Sorte im Teich, da hat sich also nie etwas Anderes druntergemogelt  (falls es das gibt ?...aber ich denke mal, über Kreuzungen hat man
die unterschiedlichen Farben wohl kultiviert...?...), alle Fische im Teich und alle Babys sind Schwarz, mit dem leichten Goldschimmer.
Die Bilder sind wahrscheinlich nicht so deutlich (und zeigen auch nicht alle, es sind mehr !), aber ihr wißt sicher, wie sie aussehen.
  
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn von euch jemand Platz dafür hat und vom Nachwuchs welche nehmen möchte.


----------



## Marion412 (17. Sep. 2020)

Kleiner Tip - setze dein Angebot doch in den Flohmarkt , denke das es hier untergeht .


----------



## EquusIgnifer (21. Sep. 2020)

Danke für den Tip - habe ich dann so gemacht, aber es scheint in der Nähe niemand Bedarf zu haben, oder es wurde nicht gesehen.

Heute habe ich dann bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eine Anzeige geschaltet, aber die wurde gelöscht - man darf dort keine Tiere verschenken.

Was tun.......?........


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2020)

Setze sie für einen€ ein


----------



## EquusIgnifer (21. Sep. 2020)

Verkaufen darf man auch nicht, hatte das nur nicht geschrieben.
Also Tiere dürfen in keiner Form angeboten werden, nach 10 min hatte ich die Löschungsmitteilung erhalten.


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2020)

Okay


----------



## teichinteressent (21. Sep. 2020)

> Verkaufen darf man auch nicht, hatte das nur nicht geschrieben.


Natürlich darf man! Machen Millionen Andere doch auch. 
'Verschenken' wurde bei mir auch schon gelöscht. 1€ ist total normal. Oder du machst 10€ VB.

Poste doch bitte mal den Antworttext von Ebay-Kleinanzeigen hier.
Poste bitte mal deinen Text.

Hier die Richtlinien: https://themen.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/policy/
Dort speziell unter 'Grundsätze für Tierhandel'.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (21. Sep. 2020)

..........
......
da liegt ihr wahrscheinlich richtig..... ich hatte den Text  gesehen mit einigen Verboten, wie "kein Verschenken, tauschen, vermieten...."....
.....aber tatsächlich ist das Wort "....verkaufen...." nicht enthalten.
Dazu das Wort "generell", und in meiner Deutung und Oberflächlichkeit dachte ich dann, das betrifft auch den Verkauf.
Das habe ich dann wohl nicht gründlich genug angeschaut - besten Dank für den Hinweis !
Ich werd`s nochmal mit VB 1 € einstellen.
Dies war der Text :

* Schwarze  Schleierschwanz - Goldfische ( nur für TEICH ),Nachwuchs (1517624041) *
Lieber Nutzer! 

Deine Anzeige wurde gelöscht, da bei eBay Kleinanzeigen besondere Grundsätze für den Tierhandel gelten. 
Generell ist es nicht erlaubt:
- Tiere zu verschenken, zu tauschen, zu vermieten oder zu versenden,
- Tiere anzubieten, die aus dem Ausland stammen und/oder sich im Ausland befinden,
- als privater Anbieter mehr als eine Hundeanzeige innerhalb von 365 Tagen aufzugeben,
- Welpen anzubieten, bei denen das Muttertier nicht vorgestellt werden kann,
- Qualzuchten anzubieten 

Bitte beachte, dass wiederholte Verstöße gegen unsere eine Sperre des Nutzerkontos zur Folge haben.


----------



## teichinteressent (21. Sep. 2020)

Wie lautet nun dein kompletter Text?
Ich wollte mal drüber schauen, habe ja Erfahrungen damit. 

Das Wort verkaufen muß ich nicht vorkommen.
Bei mir hieß es, 'ich biete euch für den Teich an' oder so ...

PS: Ich lese gerade 'Qualzuchten'. Könnte sich das auf den __ Schleierschwanz beziehen?
Dann läßt du das Wort weg und weißt den Interessenten bei Anfragen darauf hin.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (21. Sep. 2020)

......ok......getextet war es so :

_Da mein Teich recht klein ist, möchte ich gerne einiges vom Nachwuchs verschenken - es sind schwarze Goldfische ( Schleierschwanz).
Ich hatte noch nie Medikamente im Teich, die Fische sind, meine ich, relativ robust und können ganzjährig draußen bleiben ( es gibt ja auch Arten wo das nicht geht, z.B. schwarze Teleskopaugen-Goldis) - sie graben sich wohl im Winter im Schlamm ein.

Mir geht nur einfach der Platz aus - daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn jemand etwas für seinen Teich möchte.

Da momentan alle erdenklichen Größen herumschwimmen, sieht man auch gut an den größeren, wie sie später aussehen.
Auf den Fotos sieht man natürlich nicht besonders viel, aber ich denke, das läßt sich recherchieren.




_
Das mit dem Schleierschwanz hinsichtlich "Qualarten" - da bin ich überfragt, aber ist ein guter Hinweis.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Sep. 2020)

Gleich im ersten Satz steht doch verschenken!
Stattdessen, habe ich abzugeben. 

Das raus suchen machen garantiert Computer, die reagieren eben auf verschenken allergisch.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (22. Sep. 2020)

Ja, so war es vorher, ich dachte Du wolltest noch den ersten Text sehen, auf den das System ansprach - durch euren Hinweis
habe ich es inzwischen ja geändert.
Dort sind sicher systemisch Schlüsselwörter hinterlegt und in dem Fall wird wohl bei "Tiere" und "verschenken" eine Aktion ausgelöst.
Mittlerweile weiß ich Bescheid und stelle es mit VB 1 € ein. 
Besten Dank nochmal


----------



## EquusIgnifer (22. Sep. 2020)

.......   ich komme zurück auf mein Ur-Thema.... :  ich muß ja tätig werden hinsichtlich der Teichpflege ...

Wie es aussieht, lassen mich die Bewohner keinen idealen Zeitpunkt finden....!
Aber meiner Einschätzung nach läßt es sich jetzt einfach nicht mehr aufschieben.
Zeitpunkt Frühjahr fiel aus - so schnell wurde es gar nicht richtig Frühjahr wie die __ Frösche zum Laichen verabredet waren !
Zwischen bereits Mitte und Ende März war fette Paarungs-Party und ab da gab es Laich und kurz drauf Kaulquappen.
Diesen konnte ich monatelang zusehen, ab Spätsommer dann als Mini-Mini Frösche , man mußte sehr aufpassen was man tut wegen dieser Winzlige.
An die Pflanzen rundum konnte man sich gar nicht rantrauen.
Rasenmähen erfordert immer noch Wachsamkeit und erst vor ein paar Tagen noch habe ich einen zwei Zentimeter kleinen Mini-Frosch gesehen, jetzt ist
es ein halbes Jahr später !
Entweder entwickeln die sich einfach so gemächlich ( "__ Grasfrosch" also Braunfrosch ), oder Umstände des Teichs, der Saison im Speziellen oder irgendetwas
Anderes führt dazu.

Und jetzt - plötzlich karnickelartige Vermehrung der schwarzen Schleierschwänze..... wirklich zählen kann man sie nicht, aber _mindestens _zwanzig
kleine und kleinste Neu-Bewohner.
Daß die alle wegmüssen ist klar und muß noch gelöst werden (bisher keine Resonanz auf Anzeigen) - aber ich muß das mit dem Teich angehen.

Da eine Reinigung noch Neuland ist, stehe ich zugegebenermaßen ziemlich planlos davor.
Welchen Sauger kaufen ?  Der Teich ist klein und nicht tief, vermute da braucht es kein teures Profigerät.
Aber ich mache mir einen Kopf, wie man beim Saugen vermeidet, die kleinen Tiere einzusaugen - da sind ja auch jetzt Fische mit 10 - 20mm zu sehen, von
den beschrieben Mini-Fröschen abgesehen.
Daß man die Fische vorher alle abkeschern kann, kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen.
Die kommen zwar wenn sie Hunger haben in die Nähe, aber manche sind auch vorsichtiger und wenn man anfängt zu keschern sind die meisten
auch schnell weg.   Die Bepflanzung hindert einen auch und zum Vergraben ist reichlich Material da.
In meiner Vorstellung müßte der Sauger ein gewölbtes feines Gitter vor der Ansaugung haben, aber das ist vielleicht eine Schnapsidee ?
Oder / und die Leistung sollte einstellbar sein - speziell am Rand braucht es kaum Leistung für das lose Zeug.

Dann habe ich ja Tips bekommen den Teich zu leeren bzw das Wasser umzufüllen.
Das klingt erstmal einfach, aber da geht der Streß für mich schon los....!
Wohin sollte ich es füllen ? Und ich werde nie alle Fische finden können, um sie mitzunehmen - aber es mangelt ja schon an einem Behältnis.
Würde ich irgendeines besorgen oder liefern lassen, wo täte ich es nachher hin - dies ist kein Riesen-Grundstück ?

Gefühlt einfacher wäre für mich nur einen Teil des Wasser abzulassen, bzw. in mehrere Zement-Bottiche umzufüllen - das erscheint mir machbar.
Dadurch käme ich vielleicht nahe an die Oberfläche des Schlammes, also daß da nicht mehr viel Wasser darüber wäre.
De facto ist es das ja jetzt auch schon kaum, es sind vermutlich noch 40 cm Wassertiefe, dann beginnt der Schlamm.

Ich habe gelesen, daß man eventuell nur die Hälfte absaugt von dem, was man eigentlich sollte, und dann im Jahr darauf es nochmal angeht.
Also erstmal nur zu reduzieren, so die Wassermenge wieder zu erhöhen, aber nicht gleich alles auf einmal machen.
Weil es bei einem kleinen Teich so schonender ist, wenn schon sehr viel Schlamm darin ist, und um zu vermeiden, daß zuviel Fäulnisgas freigesetzt wird und
alles kippt.
Naja man liest viel und ich stehe da wie der Ochs vorm Berg und frage mich was richtig und falsch ist, und ob ich vielleicht Fehler mache, die
die Fische nicht überleben bei der Aktion.

Es gibt viel ¿ (Ironie) Seerosen und wie man sieht auch noch schilfartiges Gewächs.
Ich kann absolut nicht einschätzen, ob die Menge gut ist oder nicht.
Für mein Gefühl ist es zwar schöner Schatten für die Fische, aber im kleinen Teich vielleicht zu viel "Gestrüppp" darunter, das noch mehr
Platz einnimmt, so wie der Schlamm.
Auch das kann ich einfach nicht abschätzen, ich spekuliere halt herum.....
Man sieht neuerdings auch kräftige Wurzelstränge sich quer herumbiegen.
Ob oder wieviel ich davon entnehmen sollte ( wie ? abschneiden oder im Schlamm die Wurzel suchen ? ), ist mir alles Bahnhof....

Diese Wurzeln und Pflanzen wären ja dann immer noch alle da, wenn ich jetzt die Hälfte des überflüssigen Schlammes absauge (angenommen, man ginge
so vor) .

Dann ist so manche Beschreibung zu finden, die mich völlig verunsichert  - hinsichtlich freigesetzten Gasen bei der Reinigung, wenn schon sehr viel Schlamm
da ist - man dürfe dann gar nicht saugen, sondern sollte dies per Zusätzen angehen und dann freigesetzten Schlamm immer wieder absaugen :
Wie dies hier :
_*".....*
*Richtigen Zeitpunkt für die Teichreinigung verpasst*

Einsteigern kann es passieren, dass sie den Zeitpunkt für die Teichreinigung verpassen und sich im Teich bereits eine dicke Schlammschicht gebildet hat. Fischfutter, das nicht aufgefressen wird, in den Teich gefallenes Laub, abgestorbene Pflanzenteile und Fischkot sorgen für Algen- und Schlammbildung. Ist die Schlammschicht schon zu dick, sollten Sie auf keinen Fall zum Teichschlammsauger greifen. Wird die Schlammschicht durchbrochen, können Stickstoffe freigesetzt werden und innerhalb kurzer Zeit das Teichwasser zum Kippen bringen. Dann besteht höchste Gefahr für die Fische. Eine dicke Schlammschicht ist eine tickende Zeitbombe für Ihren Gartenteich. Fische suchen im Schlamm nach Nahrung, wühlen ihn auf und können daher selbst dafür sorgen, dass das Wasser kippt.


*Fehler vermeiden:* Sie sollten regelmäßig Pflanzen kontrollieren und abgestorbene Teile entfernen. Algen entfernen Sie mit einem Kescher. Mit dem Fischfutter sollten Sie eher sparsam umgeben, damit es von den Fischen auch aufgefressen wird. In den Teich gefallenes Laub müssen Sie entfernen. 
Kontrollieren Sie die Schlammschicht. Ist sie nur wenige Millimeter dick, kann sie problemlos mit dem Teichschlammsauger entfernt werden.


*Hat sich bereits eine dicke Schlammschicht gebildet, sollten Sie ein Abbaumittel verwenden, das mit Sauerstoff arbeitet. Der Teichschlamm wird langsam angehoben und an die Wasseroberfläche getrieben. 
Dort können Sie den Schlamm absaugen.....  

 ...."*_

Ich habe zwar eine Flasche Tetra Schlammentferner, doch nach dem Kauf Rezensionen gelesen, daß dies tödlich für Fisch und Frosch enden kann, deswegen habe
ich es nicht eingesetzt.

Was haltet ihr denn für die am wenigsten riskante Vorgehensweise und die richtige für meinen kleinen Teich mit viel Schlamm und Pflanzen ?

Sehr willkommen wäre auch jede / jeder mit mehr Teich-Erfahrung als wir, der in der Nähe ist ( 86836 ) oder dessen Weg in nächster Zeit vorbei führt, um nach 
Inaugenscheinnahme eine Einschätzung abzugeben. 
Ein thailändisches Gericht stünde dann in jedem Fall bereit.....!
(Alternativ könnt`s auf Wunsch natürlich auch ein Sauerbraten sein...)


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (30. Dez. 2020)

Hi Equuslgnifer,
Ich kenne dein Problem bei der Teich Pflege.  Es gibt tausende von Tipps und jeder sagt auch irgendwie was anderes. So viele chemische oder angeblich natürliche Mittel....ich möchte meinen Teich zum Beispiel auch sehr natürlich halten um Fischen und Fröschen usw nix anzutun.
Und man lernt nie aus das habe ich mittlerweile gelernt  
Ich denke ein Teich ist wie ein Organismus und es muss einfach alles im Gleichgewicht sein so wie bei einem selbst. 
Leichte Abschwungen sind bis zu einem gewissen Grad in Ordnung zum Beispiel sind Algen ein Schutz des Teiches vor dem Umkippen....zu viele Algen nehmen ihm und seinen Bewohnern aber die Nahrungsgrundlage....so muss man immer aufpassen und genau Beobachten. 
Ich würde dir raten auch weiterhin natürliche Methoden zu verwenden....es gibt die Anwendung mit effektiven Mikroorganismen die auch Teichschlamm abbauen da will ich mich demnächst reinlesen..  hast du denn schon eine Idee für deinen Teich? 
Grüße Ida


----------



## EquusIgnifer (31. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Ida, 
genau, bin halt im Lernmodus - und ab und zu im Staun-Modus...z.B. Ende Oktober / Anfang November eines Abends schaue ich mit der Taschenlampe in den Teich, weil ich die aus irgendeinem Grund grad zur Hand hatte - da hocken doch glatt zwei __ Frösche übereinander !
Genau wie Anfang März !
Das ist doch eigentlich keine Paarungszeit, oder ?  Die Temperaturen haben wohl Frühlingsgefühle ausgelöst........
Sie hatten sich wieder für einige Tage getroffen, wie ich danach beobachten konnte.

Ja und ansonsten - die Algen machen mich nicht mehr so nervös, ich sehe es nicht mehr so kritisch und habe verstanden, daß eine gewisse Menge ok ist.
Anscheinend fühlen sich ja Fisch und Frosch wohl bisher.
Denke ich mir zumindest, da sie sich gut vermehrt haben und die Wasserwerte im Rahmen sind.
Ich entnehme jetzt ständig das, was an Algen leicht zu entnehmen ist, manuell.
Mit einer länglichen, billigen Reinigungsbürste für Gläser aus dem Supermarkt kann man sie leicht eindrehen und entnehmen. 
Einfach an einem Bambusstab befestigen, für die etwas weiter entfernten. 
Auf die Idee kam ich, als ich ein teures Algenwerkzeug gesehen habe, das auf das Gleiche hinausläuft.
Und für den kommenden Sommer habe ich ein Sonnensegel besorgt, mal sehen, wie sich das auswirkt.  Soweit die Algensache.

Hinsichtlich Reinigung gibt es aber immer noch die Fragezeichen, hier begann ich zu experimentieren und schaue jetzt, wohin es mich treibt.
Mit Teich leer oder fast leer pumpen fängt es schon an - dazu müßte ich wohl ein großes Plastikbecken bestellen und liefern lassen, und wo sollte das anschließend hin, dafür gibt es keinen Platz.
Dann mit dem dichten Seerosen Geflecht versuchen die ganzen kleinen Fische rauszukeschern, in meiner Vorstellung schwer durchführbar.
Davon also vorerst Abstand genommen.
Einen Schlammsauger habe ich besorgt - mein erster Versuch, der gescheitert ist, war so : Über das Saugrohr habe ich ein Drahtgeflecht ("Hasengitter") befestigt, in der Hoffnung, ich könnte so langsam und ohne Kleintier-Gefährdung die Schlammschicht vorsichtig schonend abtragen bzw reduzieren.
Aber das Gitter setzt sich sofort zu und abgesaugt wird dann gar nichts.
Also ging ich dazu über, in kurzen Aktionen - um nicht zu viel Schlamm aufzuwirbeln - je einen ganz kleinen Bereich abzusaugen.
Ganz vorsichtig vorher langsam einen nicht spitzen Gegenstand langsam etwas in den Schlamm eingedrückt, dort wo ich saugen will, um eventuell eingegrabene Bewohner zum Umzug zu bewegen, und dann diesen Bereich mit dem Sauger in einer ganz kurzen Aktion die Höhe des Schlamms reduziert.
So habe ich es angefangen.
Das war bereits Spätherbst, aber besser spät als nie.  Fertig wurde ich damit noch nicht, es wurde plötzlich kalt und ich wollte da keinen weiteren Stress verursachen.

Der richtige Zeitpunkt ist auch ein großes Thema....
Es war ja so, bereits Anfang März war die große Froschparty und dann kam schon der Laich. Also kaum die ersten sonnigen, leicht wärmeren Tage, so schnell kann man vorher gar nicht sein, geht es los.
Wenn das jetzt wieder so wird, und es ist ja zu erwarten, wie soll ich da saugen oder groß reinigen ?
Der Laich ist zuerst da, dann die Kaulquappen, und die dann beinahe die ganze Saison bis zum Herbst - so konnte ich es dieses Jahr beobachten. 
Die scheinen sich sehr, sehr langsam zu entwickeln. Noch im Oktober sah ich kleinste Mini-Fröschchen, und Kaulquappen bestimmt noch September.
Da kann ich doch nicht saugen.
Vielleicht habe ich Glück - wenn ich früher dran bin, als die Frösche, kann ich eventuell mit meiner Methode noch etwas weitermachen.

Ansonsten ist eine andere große Frage, die sich mir stellt, ist der Bestand an Seerosen gut oder ist es zuviel ?
Das kann ich überhaupt nicht einschätzen, null Ahnung.
Der Teich ist ja klein. Den Schlamm will ich in der Höhe weiter reduzieren, die untere Schicht lassen.
Dann steigt das Wasservolumen auch wieder, ich denke es sind jetzt nur um die gut 40 cm etwa in der Höhe zwischen Grund und Wasseroberfläche.
Aber wieviel Pflanzen sollten da sein....?
Für mein Gefühl ist das sehr viel an Stengeln und Wurzeln.
Aber ich kann es überhaupt nicht einschätzen, verstehe davon eben nichts.
Die Frösche lieben es, soviel habe ich bemerkt - die halten sich direkt unter den Blättern auf.
Für die Fische ist es wohl auch Schatten - aber ist es denen zuviel, was im Wasser darunter so an Stengeln und Zeug herumsteht ?

Achja - Fische, ich wollte ja von den Schleierschwänzen, oder sind es einfach schwarze Goldfische mit __ Schleierschwanz, das meiste abgeben, damit die mehr Platz haben.
Aber die Resonanz auf die Anzeige war gering - zwei Leute, mit einem kam ich terminlich nicht mehr hin und der andere meldete sich zu spät im Herbst, da wurde es dann schon so kalt, daß wir keine Unruhe mehr in den Teich bringen wollten.
Der Kontakt besteht aber noch, so daß dieser Interessent wohl dann kommendes Jahr Fische abholt.


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (31. Dez. 2020)

Hi , also das klingt alles sehr gut du schaust genau was da so los ist im Teich und wenn es Fröschen so gut geht dass sie laichen und die Fische sich vermehren kann denke ich alles so bleiben bzw. nur kleine Ausbesserungen zum Beispiel immer widewr mal etwas Schlamm weg und die Pflanzen etwas zurückschneiden aber den Fröschen auch ihre dichten verwurzelten Stellen lassen , ich habe aich immer wider __ Frösche im Teich und sehe auch dass die verwurzelte Ecken brauchen. In der natur ist es ja ähnlich , Amphibien brauchen einfach ihren natürlichen Lebensraum und keinen blitz blanken teich wie im Kathalog.
das mit dem richtigen Zeitpunkt ist allerdings auch immer so eine Sache , wenn es früher warm wird laichen die Frösche auch früher, was ich noch nicht so ganz herausgefunden habe ist der Zeitpunkt wann die Fische ablaichen, weißt du zu dem Thema eventuell mehr?

Stell doch ein paar Fotos rein dann kann man da vielleicht mehr zu sagen 
Grüße und guten Rutsch


----------



## samorai (31. Dez. 2020)

Hallo!
Die Zeit zur Reinigung im Frühjahr ist sehr einfach zu bestimmen , dann wenn Frosch und Co aus ihren Winterschlaf erwachen.
Das ist bei einer Wassertemperatur zwischen 10 und 14 °.
Das ist Nahrungsbedarf abhängig und sie poppen auch nicht sofort. 

Man muß nicht immer einen Schlamm Sauger benutzen, mit unter führt ein gut eingetzter Schlauch der eine Kreis foermige Strömung hervor rufst auch zum Ziel, wenn es durch Pumpe und Filter entfernt wird.


----------



## Knipser (1. Jan. 2021)

FROHES NEUES JAHR                                                                                                                                                               WILLIBALD  WILLI


----------



## Kaulquappe001 (1. Jan. 2021)

Auch euch frohes neues und nur Gesundheit


----------

